# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Mexico - Vùng đất bí ẩn

## nguyetnt

- Mexico, đất nước ở Trung Mỹ có hơn 100 triệu dân được biết đến như một địa danh du lịch hấp dẫn du khách đến từ mọi miền thế giới. Đất nuớc này nổi tiếng bởi các khu nghỉ mát trên bờ biển trải dài cát trắng, thiên nhiên kỳ thú, những công trình kiến trúc cổ, di tích lịch sử in đậm dấu ấn thời gian, truyền thống văn hóa và lòng mến khách, đặc biệt là dịch vụ du lịch được thế giới công nhận.






Hình ảnh người Aztec
Tên gọi Mexico bắt nguồn từ kinh đô của Đế chế Aztec vĩ đại với cái tên Mexico-Tenochtitlan, tên kinh đô này lại được đặt theo một tên gọi khác của dân tộc Aztec - Dân tộc Mexica.

Theo thần thoại Aztec cổ, một vị thần đã chỉ cho người dân Aztec địa điểm xây dựng kinh đô mới là nơi có một con đại bàng mang trong miệng một con rắn và đậu xuống cành cây xương rồng. Đó chính là một địa điểm nằm giữa hồ Texcoco và tại đó, người Aztec đã xây dựng nên một thành phố rộng lớn.

Hình ảnh này được miêu tả trong trang đầu của cuốn kinh thư Mendoza, một cuốn sách kể về lịch sử của người Aztec và ngày nay xuất hiện trên quốc kỳ và quốc huy của Mexico. Tên chính thức của Mexico là Liên bang Mexico (tiếng Tây Ban Nha: Estados Unidos Mexicanos). Tên gọi này được sử dụng lần đầu tiên trong bản hiến pháp của Mexico năm 1824.

Đất nước Mexico có địa hình chủ yếu là đồi núi. Nước này có 3 dãy núi chính và đều nằm dọc theo đường bờ biển của Mexico. Trong đó Sierra Madre Occidental là dãy núi dài nhất, kéo dài tới 5000 km theo dọc bờ biển phía tây giáp Thái Bình Dương. Dãy núi lớn thứ tư của Mexico là Sierra Madre del Sur nằm dọc theo bờ biển tây nam nước này.


Dãy Sierra Madre Occidental




Bướm tại khu bảo tồn sinh quyển Mariposa Monarca
Nếu bạn là nhà sưu tập bướm hay đơn giản chỉ thích ngắm loài bướm, hãy đến trong khu bảo tồn sinh quyển Mariposa Monarca nằm ở miền trung Mexico vào dịp cuối đông, vào những ngày này hàng triệu con bướm chúa bay qua hàng ngàn ki-lô-mét về tập trung hàng đàn trên các cây linh sam để chờ xuân tới.




Ngoài ra, đến Mexico, bạn không nên bỏ qua cơ hội tham quan một trong những hẻm núi sâu nhất thế giới bằng tàu Copper Canyon, khi đi ngang qua nhà ga Divisadero Barrancas. Hoặc nếu dư dả cả thời gian lẫn túi tiền, bạn có thể đặt phòng tại những khách sạn gần đó để chụp ảnh thỏa thích.


Mexico còn nổi tiếng với nền bóng đá rất mạnh, hình ảnh quen thuộc chúng ta vẫn thấy ở các cổ động viên Mexico là sự cuồng nhiệt trong một chiếc mũ rộng vành!

Lễ hội Halloween không phải là lễ hội duy nhất được tổ chức để dành cho những người chết và ma quỷ. Bởi trên thế giới còn tồn tại một lễ hội nữa cũng có nội dung tương tự. Đó là lễ hội Día de Los Muertos (Ngày của những người chết) ở Mexico.

Nếu như lễ hội Halloween nổi tiếng và tầm ảnh hưởng của nó phủ khắp thế giới thì Día de Los Muertos nằm trong khuôn khổ nhỏ hơn. Tuy nhiên qui mô của nó hoành tráng cũng không kém, bởi đây là ngày mà toàn bộ các nước Châu Mỹ La tin và nói tiếng Tây Ban Nha tổ chức và kỉ niệm. Và mặc dù có cùng một nội dung là ngày dành để tưởng nhớ những người chết nhưng Día de Los Muertos lại có những hương vị riêng rất độc đáo và đậm chất Latin.

Trong ngày này, bạn bè và gia đình thường xuyên tụ tập lại với nhau, ăn uống và vui chơi. Đồng thời đây cũng là dịp để mọi người tưởng nhớ về những người đã qua đời. Mặc dù đây là lễ hội nói về những người chết nhưng bao trùm khắp lễ hội này là một không khí ấm áp của tình thân, là tình cảm của những người còn sống dành cho những người đã khuất. Đồ ăn được dùng phổ biến trong ngày này bao gồm có rượu tequila, rượu mezcal, sô cô la nóng pha cùng bột ớt và quế. Đồng thời mọi người sẽ ăn những loại bánh làm từ bột mì có hình dạng giống như đầu lâu sọ người.

Trong ngày này mọi người thường đeo mặt nạ có hình ma quỉ hoặc sọ người.










Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## h20love

toàn thổ dân với ng dị dạng í :p

----------


## lunas2

nhìn ng như thời nguyên thủy í

----------

